# Anyone have a PS90?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone have a PS90?

What do ya think about it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Still no one?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Way too expensive, both to buy and shoot. I don't particularly care for the long barrel. I have handled one though and if I had a bazillion dollars, I would probably biuy one.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I haven't heard a single bad thing about them. There aren't many owners because of the price and the price of the round it fires. From what I hear, the 5.7 round uses the .224 bullets. If it's true, you really should try to reload for it. Don't know who makes dies for it but someone must.

I personally think that you'd be better served with an AR15 or a FN FS2000. You could then get a 90 or 100-round magazine(and plenty of 20's and 30's) in a weapon that fires a superior and much more common round. But if you absolutely must have the PS90, you won't be satisfied 'till you get it.

I have only handled the PS90 and haven't fired it. Seems like a solid albeit bizarre carbine. Doesn't have a bad feel to it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, i've never been a huge rifle fan - But, at the last gunshow, I seriously looked at ARs and other cheaper alternatives to the PS90. I didn't find anything that I liked as much. When U hold the PS90 up to you, I really like the feel of it.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

PS90 rocks, especially if it is SBR'd


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I plan to buy one by the end of Dec. Still trying to decide if I will SBR it. I ordered the ATF paperwork, and will decide later...


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just do it, all the cool kids are doing it. It raises the cool factor 10 fold.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have heard mixed stuff about the balance of the short barrel if it has the added weight of an eotech (which sits higher than the stock sight). So, that's why I am trying to decide. Plus, if I do it, I'll have to sell a gun to pay for it. 

Only 2 I could part with is either my HK USPc or my Glock 34. I shoot the Glock better than the USPc, and the Glock also has 17 round mags. So, if I have to sell one, it would probably have to be the USPc.....


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have the XLP on mine, the sight is right above the grip, so it doesnt affect it at all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'll probably give it a month or two and get used to it, then decide if I wanna do it.

I wish that there was a way to save the longer barrel, to make it possible to trade back and forth. But, CMMG keeps the original barrel if ya send it to them. And, P99 guy offered to help me do it if I drive to Ft Worth, but he just uses the easiest solution of cutting the old barrel to get that flash hider off before U remove it.

Drilling out that pin would be the best way, but it is also the most complicated.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I zipped the old barrel off with a dremel, it takes seconds. if I want a longer barreled bullpup, I will buy the fs2k.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, this morning I found a dealer in Dallas who has 3 black PS90s. He doesn't have a shop but does gun shows. All set to drive up there TODAY. 3 hours drive each way, but I'd do it. He had to wait to hear back from his wife, as he thought she had some plans for him. 

I wait 90 min for a call back that he claims he would do in just a few min. My day is free w/ no apts, and I even called my boss to make sure I could take the rest of the day off. But, when the dealer does call, he says that he can't do it today... He could do it tomorrow, but I am full of apts.

Uggggggg!!! I could have had 1 in my hand today. :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 

He is going to a gun show 3 hours away this weekend, and he claims he will hold me 1 there. He has 3, and he stated that they would probably all be spoken for by the end of the day. But, he claims he'll hold me one. He better if I drive 3 hours.

Kinda irritated now.......


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldnt buy from him, I would find someone else, if he did want to wait for you to get there, that tells me he doesnt want your business that bad.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I would agree, but I don't have much choice if I want a black one at a decent price w/o ordering from a net ad.

If I wanted a green, I wouldn't fret and would just wait for the next Houston show. Greens are easy to find.

At the last Reliant show, many vendors were charging several hundred extra for the black ones.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

They are so fun to shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I kinda wonder - IF I did ever wanna sell it (if I needed the money for something one day) - short barreling it limits the buyers. Also, what if the govt become WAY govt unfriendly and starts making it harder for people to own something like that. The ATF has everyone's name and address and can come get those type of guns. 

And, if U used the short barrelled gun in a self defense shooting, it could look worse on U if it went to trial, or if U are being sued. While I am mostly getting mine for range use, and tend to use handguns for home defensive purposes, it might be tempting to pick up the PS90 if ya need a gun. 

Just thoughts running thru my head. Is a 4 or 5" shorter barrel worth the $500 it will cost between the barrel and flash surpresser and the govt fees)... I won't make up my mind for sure until I get mine in my hand and have some time with it with the longer barrel.

Plus, as I have a kid coming, I won't be buying another gun for a while. I am not sure I wanna sell a pistol to pay for it...

Just random thoughts going thru my head....


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I kinda wonder - IF I did ever wanna sell it (if I needed the money for something one day) - short barreling it limits the buyers. Also, what if the govt become WAY govt unfriendly and starts making it harder for people to own something like that. The ATF has everyone's name and address and can come get those type of guns.


If you have ever boughten a gun legally, the atf already has your name.



> And, if U used the short barrelled gun in a self defense shooting, it could look worse on U if it went to trial, or if U are being sued. While I am mostly getting mine for range use, and tend to use handguns for home defensive purposes, it might be tempting to pick up the PS90 if ya need a gun.


I will worry about that when I am alive to tell about it.



> Just thoughts running thru my head. Is a 4 or 5" shorter barrel worth the $500 it will cost between the barrel and flash surpresser and the govt fees)... I won't make up my mind for sure until I get mine in my hand and have some time with it with the longer barrel.


Sbr will be a ton easier to manuever and increases the coolness factor.



> Plus, as I have a kid coming, I won't be buying another gun for a while. I am not sure I wanna sell a pistol to pay for it...
> 
> Just random thoughts going thru my head....


That is another reason to sbr it, since it will be so small you might grab it instead of a pistol if you need to defend you family in a crisis, but as a family man you also need to get your priorities straight(which you seem to have straight already) and they do come first.

as always JMO:smt023


----------



## Swatdude (Dec 7, 2006)

*Tough decision*

I was dead set on doing the SBR before I had my PS90 and once I got it, I decided the long barrel wasn't bad at all. It is a huge headache for 5 inches. As far as selling it, if you are able to keep the old barrel undamaged when you take it off, it is my understanding you can put the old barrel back on when you get ready to sell it and file a form with ATF which will un- SBR it.  Of course, $200 and the cost of the barrel are basically flushed away.:smt022


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Long time no see swatdude, lol. that may be true, but I think i would sell one of my organs(or perhaps one of my other firearms) before I would part with my sbr ps90.


----------



## Swatdude (Dec 7, 2006)

jmz5 said:


> Long time no see swatdude, lol. that may be true, but I think i would sell one of my organs(or perhaps one of my other firearms) before I would part with my sbr ps90.


He He He. If you only knew the whole story. :smt082

Okay, I admit it! I still want to SBR it. Like Shipwreck though, once I buy a gun, I have a really hard time letting go of them. It was all I could do to sell my Colt LE AR-15 but it was fetching too much money and I got the PS90 and 3/4 of the FiveSeven with what I sold the AR-15 for. Maybe I will ask for the short-barrel for Christmas and the Tax Stamp for my birthday.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

That sounds like a plan.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I am in the mood for a good laugh, lets hear it:watching:


----------



## Swatdude (Dec 7, 2006)

That is a topic for a PM.:mrgreen:


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I gotchya.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Swatdude said:


> I was dead set on doing the SBR before I had my PS90 and once I got it, I decided the long barrel wasn't bad at all. It is a huge headache for 5 inches. As far as selling it, if you are able to keep the old barrel undamaged when you take it off, it is my understanding you can put the old barrel back on when you get ready to sell it and file a form with ATF which will un- SBR it.  Of course, $200 and the cost of the barrel are basically flushed away.:smt022


Well, unfortunately, most people take off the old barrel the easiest way - pretty much destroying it by cutting.

We'll see. I don't know what I'm gonna do yet.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't want to try to drill it and risk cracking the cast aluminim reciever by unthreading it, it has happened before. Some ps90's where on so tight that those who did try could not seperate it themselves, so the took the easy way, I started with the easy way, mostly becuase it was quick and easy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, ok. I think if I had full use of either barrel, there would be no question about it.... Anyway, we'll see. I've sold enough guns over the years. Once I have it, I'll see how much that mod is really worth it to me. Sure, I want it. And, if it was just the barrel, I'd do it for sure. But that other $200 for the tax stamp hurts the ol' pocket book


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, this is an expensve hobby, we all can agree to that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jmz5 said:


> Yes, this is an expensve hobby, we all can agree to that.


Sho nuff'''


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok. Been a few months since I posted the thread. Any more of U guys yet? (PS90 owners) :mrgreen:


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Im going to buy one next week. Which on should I get, I was thinking of putting a EOTech or Acog on it. Any suggestions. Its just for range use for now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Im going to buy one next week. Which on should I get, I was thinking of putting a EOTech or Acog on it. Any suggestions. Its just for range use for now.


Well, an optic on the triple rail version sits maybe 1/4" inch lower than it would if you bought the standard version, and put your own optic rail on.

But, I don't like those tiny short side rails on the triple rail version. If U buy the standard version and put your own siderails on the gun, U get longer rails.

MagazineParts.com does sell some replacement siderails for the triplerail PS90, but they are still very tiny.

I'd say to get the standard version - and then buy the optic rail and side rails. I bought my rails from Magazineparts.com - but now there are cheaper options. The sponsors we have at the PS90 Forum sell the rails cheaper than Magazineparts. I've reviewed the siderail from Critical Dimensions, and I thought it was nice. And, MPF Technology has an optic rail for less $, and someone who ordered it on our site seemed to be very satisfied with it.

So, decide whether or not U want the triple rail version or the standard version. And, if U plan to replace the standard sight, then there is no point in buying the PS90 with the black ring sight. It's better than the crappy white ringed sight. But, they charge $200 more for the gun, and I still don't think it works as good as the aftermarket sights you can buy and put on the gun.

So, in reality - U have THREE choices of PS90s to choose from - AND then you have to choose black or green for the stock


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there a way to remove everything and put the site mounted rigth on the PS90?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Is there a way to remove everything and put the site mounted rigth on the PS90?


Not 100% sure what U mean - U CAN remove the stock sight. Then, but an optic rail that attaches where the stock sight was. Then, U can mount anything (any optic) U want there) - That is easy to do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Reinstalled a flashlight last night. A different one - used scope rings this time...


----------

